# Form 888 stat decleration



## maindoor (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,

While applying a spouse visa, we are required to submit two statutory declaration
form from Australian citizens stating that the relationship is genuine.
How does it work for ppl who have just migrated to Australia, How can they know
both the girl and boy to declare something like this ?
What is purpose of such a document ?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Does it matter what it's purpose is? It is what is required so you must do it!!

If one of you is an Australian Citizen or PR then surely you must know people, have family or friends in Australia who can can fill them in for you?


----------



## maindoor (Apr 4, 2009)

*Thanks, but...*



_shel said:


> Does it matter what it's purpose is? It is what is required so you must do it!!
> 
> If one of you is an Australian Citizen or PR then surely you must know people, have family or friends in Australia who can can fill them in for you?


Please understand the motive of the question. If suppose the Case officer contacts
the person in Australia and ask them how they know the person abroad, They
would have to give a satisfactory answer. Filling the form is not a problem, but
none of my friends here actually know the person abroad, as it is an arranged marriage.


----------

